# Kimler Var > Kim Kimdir ? >  Egemen Bağış Kimdir

## ceyda

egemen-bagis_239439.jpgEgemen Bağış (d. 23 Nisan 1970, Bingöl), Türk siyasetçi, Türkiye Avrupa Birliği Bakanı ve Başmüzakereci. Babası Abdullah Bağış 19741979 yılları arasında Adalet Partisi Siirt Belediye Başkanlığı yapmıştır.
'The Baruch College of The City University of New York' İşletme Fakültesi İnsan Kaynakları bölümünde lisans eğitimi görüp, Kamu Yönetimi üzerine de yüksek lisans yapan Egemen Bağış, evli ve iki çocuk babasıdır.
8 Ocak 2009 tarihi itibariyla başmüzakereci ve devlet bakanı olarak hükümette görev almıştır.
2002'de İstanbul Milletvekili seçilen Egemen Bağış, AB ile tam üyelik görüşmelerini yürütmek üzere Ocak 2009'dan bu yana Devlet Bakanı ve Başmüzakereci olarak görevini yürütmektedir.
Daha önce AK Parti Dış İlişkilerden Sorumlu Genel Başkan Yardımcılığı yapan Bağış, Genel Başkan Yardımcısı olarak AK Parti'nin en yüksek yürütme organı olan Merkez Yürütme Kurulu üyeliğinde bulunmuştur.
Uluslararası ilişkilerde ve diplomaside AK Parti'nin kilit ismi olarak görev yapmış olan Bağış, partinin ulusal, uluslararası temaslarında ve teşkilatlarında dış politika konularında yönlendirme ve koordine etme görevini yerine getirmiş, önemli küresel gelişmelerin parti yönetimine akışını koordine etmiştir.
Türkiyenin ABD nezdindeki temaslarında da faal olarak yer alan Egemen Bağış, 22.Dönem Türkiye-ABD Parlamentolar arası Dostluk Grubu Başkanlığına seçilmiştir. Bu arada, NATO-Parlamenterler Asamblesi (PA) Transatlantik Komitesi Başkanlığı ve NATO-PA Türk Grubu Başkan Yardımcılığı Bağışın 22.Dönemde yaptığı diğer görevler arasındadır.
Sanata büyük ilgisi olan Bağış, İstanbul 2010 Avrupa Kültür Başkenti Projesinin Türkiyeye kazandırılmasında büyük rol oynamış ve projenin Danışma Kurulu Başkanlığı görevini yürütmüştür. Ayrıca, İstanbul Modern ve 'Silahtarağa Santral' Müzelerinin kuruluşlarına da öncülük etmiştir.
Bağış, New York'ta bulunan Türk Amerikan Dernekleri Federasyonunun Başkanlığını yapmış ve bugüne kadar oy birliği ile iki defa üst üste seçilen tek başkan olma unvanını almıştır. Diğer yandan, bir devlet birimi olan Yurt Dışındaki Türkler Danışma Kurulu'nda üye olarak hizmet vermiştir.
XXIV. dönem İstanbul milletvekili olarak tekrar seçilmiştir.

----------

